# Moving in HK and looking for furniture



## RoyCH (May 13, 2015)

Hello,

My wife, my kid and I just moved in HK because of my job.

I'm looking for furniture (chairs, dining table, maybe a bed…) in salvaged wood. With a nice design and all. Something that make us feel like home (I come from Canada) and will last longer than the average furniture I used to buy when I was younger.

I already checked some websites from local suppliers but I don’t know If they are good or not… Plus we don’t a huge budget for the moment (around 30k…).

Anybody got suggestions according to what I’m looking for?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## DeanM (May 16, 2015)

Hello,

I’ve been looking around on different websites and I followed the advice given on (moderated)

I’ve ordered some furniture on Stockroom and I can say I’m quite satisfied with their products. Their wood collection is very nicely made, with good wood quality. And their prices are acceptable.

Their place can be a bit hard to find though… Took me 5 minutes to find the entrance.

Would suggest to be delivered if you live not too far (they are at Kennedy Town in my memories…) and get the assembly service (some furniture can be hard to put together).

Hope this will help!


----------



## HK2015 (Sep 30, 2014)

How did you search go for reclaimed wood furniture? I haven't come across any during my shopping excursions around Hong Kong, but I can give you some feedback on some places worth taking a look at for home furniture.

Sha Tin has a mall dedicated to furniture, home decor and custom kitchens, it worth a trip.

DSL Furniture had a selection of modern furniture and art work, they do have a custom furniture service also which comes in handy with some of the odd shaped apartments in HK.

Horizon plaza in Ap lei Chau - It's a popular choice for expats. There are a selection of furniture retailers where you can find all style of furniture for the home. You might find some good wood furniture there. The stuff i have seen is a little pricey.

I have popped up to Shenzhen a few times and they have a few malls with furniture, if you have the time it's worth a trip. I would recommend taking a friend who speaks chinese


----------



## Wonderful2016 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Looking for furniture*

We are leaving HK within few days on Fri 10 July and there are so many household items if you are interested, pls. send me whatsapp message on 65949835 and my name is John.

I need to clear the apartment by Wed 8 July.

Thanks,


John


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

HK2015 said:


> How did you search go for reclaimed wood furniture? I haven't come across any during my shopping excursions around Hong Kong, but I can give you some feedback on some places worth taking a look at for home furniture.
> 
> Sha Tin has a mall dedicated to furniture, home decor and custom kitchens, it worth a trip.
> 
> ...


I would agree Horizon in Ap lei Chau is wonderful, so many choices and different styles of furniture there. There is also an IKEA store in Causeway Bay, under the Park lane hotel. Expats in Hk come and go with such frequency, you will often see good near new second hand furniture offered at very reasonable prices. If you live anywhere near discovery bay, they have their own website with a section dedicated to second hand furniture.


----------

